# Big collection



## shiraz (Mar 27, 2018)

Is it a bad idea to have 1 collection for all the family shots (mostly of my two kids)?
It will be a collection of 10.000 images. Than using the filter bar to select year or other criteria.
It sounds like a bad idea to have such a big collection.
But using dates in a collection is also weird?
Using names in collection... the keywords are used for that.
Any idea's on this matter?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

If it works for you, then it's a good idea.


----------



## shiraz (Mar 27, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> If it works for you, then it's a good idea.



I'm also looking for other suggestions. I'm just starting to put everything in collections...


----------



## Helton (Mar 27, 2018)

shiraz said:


> Is it a bad idea to have 1 collection for all the family shots (mostly of my two kids)?
> It will be a collection of 10.000 images. Than using the filter bar to select year or other criteria.
> It sounds like a bad idea to have such a big collection.
> But using dates in a collection is also weird?
> ...



Hi,

I think it´s nice to have separate collections by theme, this way you can see your pictures as albums not just a bunch of pictures. These are the collections I have regarding my son:

- Birthdays (one collection set with collections inside separated by age)
- Sports  (one collection set with collections inside separated by event, like soccer matches, etc)
- All pictures of him  separated by age (one collection set with collections inside separated by age)
- And so on

All these collections are inside one main collection set named after him. I have similiar collections for other family members.

I think this approach gives value to your memories

Helton


----------



## tspear (Mar 27, 2018)

Learn how to use keywords, then you can use a smart collection. Makes life a lot easier.


----------



## shiraz (Mar 27, 2018)

tspear said:


> Learn how to use keywords, then you can use a smart collection. Makes life a lot easier.



Yes, I thought about that. I have smart collections for each child.
But I was thinking about collections for the family, so that each picture would be only once in the collection.
Maybe not a good idea...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

shiraz said:


> Yes, I thought about that. I have smart collections for each child.
> But I was thinking about collections for the family, so that each picture would be only once in the collection.
> Maybe not a good idea...


The beauty of collections and smart collections is that each picture can be in multiple collections! That sets them apart from folders.


----------



## erro (Mar 27, 2018)

A collection is only a logical placehoolder. A photo can be in many collections, but you still only have one file stored for that photo.


----------

